# cocker spaniel puppies for adoption



## missbridgette137 (7 mo ago)

Adorable cocker spaniel puppies ready for adoption please kindly message me if interested in adopting clearly stating that, you need a cocker spaniel puppy
Text: (760)938-0990
Email:[email protected]


----------



## animalos (5 mo ago)

I wish I could have. I hope she lives with someone who will value her.


----------

